
Slack Workflow Builder - bauerpl
https://slackhq.com/automate-tasks-in-slack-with-workflow-builder
======
matchbok
I think the devs at Slack have run out of things to do.

"Hey Jim, instead of a single email inbox with threaded travel requests, we
are gonna throw them all in a single chat room with no organization or queuing
system. Be sure to check it every 10 minutes, or you'll miss the ones that get
pushed off the screen! It's designed exactly like a chat room, but it doesn't
need any chat functionality at all (and actually operates nothing like it).
Good luck!"

~~~
runlevel1
I get the impression they're going to get more into collaboration tools.
Better document/file sharing, some light project management features, etc.

I'd settle for being able to manually sort my channels.

~~~
jedieaston
I use Slack sparingly (mostly on Microsoft Teams and Discord), but does Slack
have a equivalent to Discord's Ctrl+K or Teams' command bar to search for a
channel/user? That's mostly how I started getting around in those
applications.

~~~
ubertaco
On macOS it's Cmd-J or Cmd-K, so I know it does exist, just not sure of the
shortcut key on your platform.

------
1123581321
This looks potentially pretty useful.

A couple things keep me from trying to manage issues in Slack (like the travel
example): threads don’t have a filterable status or a way to mark them
resolved, and a channel can’t be ordered as most recently updated. What
workarounds are popular to address these limitations?

~~~
schnevets
What if you set up 2 channels - #request-active (where task threads are
submitted) and #request-closed (where task threads are archived and no other
posts are allowed).

When the work is completed, the fulfiller inserts a reaction. X hours later,
that work is moved from #request-active to #request-closed through an
automated bot.

~~~
jaredchung
That's how we do moderation: [https://github.com/CareerVillage/slack-
moderation](https://github.com/CareerVillage/slack-moderation)

